# Is my filter supposed to do this?



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

I have an Aqua-Tech 5-15. When I unplug it to change the water, the pump inside is off (I cant hear it anymore) but water still goes through the filter system and is filter. Is this supposed to happen? Is this a failsafe in case the power goes out?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand what you are saying. The filter still intakes water and cycles through?


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

I think he is reffering to a siphoning effect, not uncommon in the smaller filters. Tho the filter is not designed to work this way, it sure isn't hurting anything by doing so. In effect this is caused by the filter end of your intake tube being below the water level in your tank, therefore the water pressure is forcing the water up the tube and through your filter. This is an advantage to the solid inlet pipes of the smaller filters that the larger filters with flow control don't get due to vacuum being broken by the valve in the inlet pipe.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

Alright. That really eases my mind. I thought that my filter was somehow defective. Foolish me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No need to feel foolish. If you don't know, ask. Thats why we are all here.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, unless you've somehow stumbled upon the secret to perpetual motion, I don't see how this can be happening. Sure, the filter will fill back up again without power due to the siphon, but once the water level in the filter box matches that in the tank, the flow stops, or at least is does in my universe. Are you saying that it keeps running & running?


----------

